# lyman or lee turret?



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a lee pro 1000. NOT impressed. Pacific c press. Very good single stage press. But I want something abit faster. I measure the powder seperately. Other than that it would be nice to work the cases faster. Read the MIDWAY reviews on both. All real good reports. Lee is 1/2 cost of the lyman. I know by now price should not be the decider but it is an influencer. Any one here care to share their experiences with either and no for sure which is better???? Thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

MOGLEY said:


> no for sure which is better???? Thanks


I know for sure what is better. A Dillon 550 will make all your fantasy's come true.

I deprime/resize single stage in bulk. When that's done I load rifle ammo by the hundred in 13-15min. The Dillon progressive is WITHOUT PEER! Nothing else is even close.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I should mention I reload 38 special, 9mm and 45acp on the progressive press's ( pro 100 and the loadmaster for the 45acp. I use the pacific for 243,223,222, 204 and 30-06. I do not trust any powder measure for the accuracy in load dipensing on a progressive. Maybe I won't be gaining much with a turret. Never having one I don't know. I know dillons are the cats meow but 1 they are expensive 2 they are difficult to understand what the heck I need to order ( conversion this and that) and every add on is an investment and a half.... for every caliber. Someday maybe after the kids are thru college...... and I don't have authrtis by then......


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Between myself and the two guys I load with the most we've run better than 50,000 rounds through 3 Dillon 550's. Their powder measurers are FLAWLESS with ball/spherical powder. 357Mag, 17Ack Hornet, 222, 223, 22-250, 220 Swift, 243, 6MM, 25-06, 270, 7-08, and 308 off the top of my head.

Here's how you do it "on the cheap" and yet maintain the ability to change things quickly.

1-press $380
2-tool heads $34
2-powder dies $32
1-conversion kit for each caliber $80 (you'll only need 2 the machine will come with one).
Your standard dies will work just fine.

You set your dies for each caliber in the toolhead and have the powder die in each toolhead as well. When you want to switch calibers you simply remove the powder measurer (2 screws 20seconds), slide out the tool head, slide in the new tool head, replace the powder measurer (change powder if necesary before replacing), adjust powder measurer for the new powder charge, swap in the new shell holder plate and pins, then get cracking on your next caliber. You may also need to switch between large and small primers, that takes roughly 2-3min. It takes longer to read than to do it. I cannot fathom volume reloading without one.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Horsager, I may have to put a Dillon a little higher on my priority list. I know my nephew loves his. I already try use as much ball powder as possible in 223 and 22-250. I would use AA2520 or Tack in my 308, but it doesn't like either one. Anyway, I can dump powder into a 60 round block in close to one round per second. I have gone through and weighed every round, and they are all at the 0.1 accuracy level that my scale is capable of. 
My 270 likes H4831, but it shoots H414 very well also. Maybe I need to revisit the ball powder list for my 308. Right now I use H335 for my 223, W748 for light bullets and W760 for heavy bullets in the 22-250. I I need to check out H380 again.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

748, 335, and 760 run through the Dillon like a dream.

A trick I've learned and read about with the Ramshot powders and accuracy. If a load is close but not quite acceptable, try a little hotter and/or a magnum primer. My 270Win likes Ramshot Hunter with 140gn TSX's or Accubonds.

I've been using R-15 in my 308 and 7/08. I'm going to try 335 or 748 in them next off-season. 15 will go through the Dillon but can be +/- .3gn which is more than I like. I don't run the ragged edge of too hot so +.3 isn't really a problem but as distance starts to stretch you can really notice those little differences in velocity. But you already knew that.


----------

